# Quails



## simon noyce (Jun 5, 2011)

hi guys i have an aviary which ive built for finches,it is on my flat patio i want a couple of quails but what sort of flooring/bedding would i need to lay on the floor inside the aviary,any ideas?thanks


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

simon noyce said:


> hi guys i have an aviary which ive built for finches,it is on my flat patio i want a couple of quails but what sort of flooring/bedding would i need to lay on the floor inside the aviary,any ideas?thanks


I use Hemcore,(as in picture) a fibrous hemp based product.Heavier than wood shavings it doesn't blow about as much but is very absorbent.Around £8 a bale...rather a lot if you only have a small aviary.It's available from any horse/chicken supplies company.A tray of dry sand goes down well with quail who like a dust bath.


----------



## simon noyce (Jun 5, 2011)

wow poohdog i think your my new best friend,thanks for the info thats them sorted out then,its just finches now


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

What a nice collection of you poohdog. I am really feeling very jealous. Just joking. Thank you for sharing the nice collection.


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you got it? It really amazing.

Thank you


----------

